# Splitter cracks TAU rotation



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

In the first round of the playoffs Splitter started 3 games for TAU, the best team in Spain, and playedd good basketball most of the time.

In the first game he scored 8 pts, grab 5 reb in 4-5FG and played 20 minutes. In the second he had a bad game, 1 pt, 1 reb, 4 fouls 0-1 FG in 16 minutes. In the third another great game, 12 pts, 5-6 FG, 4 reb in 16 minutes. One bad thing of those games is that combined he shoot 3-12 from the foul line, really bad, especially because when I saw him in the Brazilian NT he shoot over 70%, what happened I don´t know, maybe Shaq is inspiring him.

Play considerable time at the age of 19 in one of the best European teams is something that only a few players have achievied, i think that this will help his stock a lot, because I don´t see any other 7 fotter European prospect playing so much in such a high level competition. I really can´t imagine Splitter slipping out of the lottery if not for buyout issues.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Any lottery team whom waste's a pick on a kid who can barely crack the line-up of a Euro league team is a foolish team. Same bill of goods sold by the like of Skita and Darko. The NBA is 3 -4 levels ahead of those leagues. And he barely gets stats there. yeah right.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Any lottery team whom waste's a pick on a kid who can barely crack the line-up of a Euro league team is a foolish team. Same bill of goods sold by the like of Skita and Darko. The NBA is 3 -4 levels ahead of those leagues. And he barely gets stats there. yeah right.


Sure, because M. Andriuskevicius and Biedrens will never be lottery pick too and the 2 play inferior competition and less time in their teams. You also forgett that young players almst never play significant minutes in Europe, but who knows maybe you are smarter than al those teams that are giving a look at M. Andriuskevicius , Biedrins and Splitter.

And i almos forgett Pavel, but sure no one needs centers...


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Any lottery team whom waste's a pick on a kid who can barely crack the line-up of a Euro league team is a foolish team. Same bill of goods sold by the like of Skita and Darko. The NBA is 3 -4 levels ahead of those leagues. And he barely gets stats there. yeah right.


Are you even serious? Pau Gasol barely played the year before he came over here, and all he did was win Rookie of the Year. The fact is in the Euro League they don't play youngsters unless the youngster is really just that good that they can't leave him on the bench.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jazzy you do realize that the Euro League consists of NBA journey men, proffessional European players and undrafted collegian stars right?


So if a 17 year old kid cracks the rotation, it's a pretty big deal. As it was for Darko and is for Splitter.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I don´t see any other 7 fotter European prospect playing so much in such a high level competition.


Kosta Perovic 22minutes per game -euroleague... 
but otherwise I agree with what you have written about Tiago except that he is 6'11, and the way nba is listing most europeans I don't think he'll be listed at 7'0 (otherwise Nachbar would be 6'10, Diaw 6'9, Pietrus 6'9, Welsch 6'8...)



> Jazzy you do realize that the Euro League consists of NBA journey men, proffessional European players and undrafted collegian stars right?


exactly.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Come on, Brazilians, tell ALL the truth.

Splitter got playing time in the first round of the playoffs because the starting C, Kornel David, is injured and has left the team. For replacing him Tau has signed Brandon Kurtz from the NBDL, but the coach decided to have Kurtz training instead of playing in the first round for preparing for the semifinals since the 1st round was easy for Tau.

Pau Gasol was named MVP of the ACB Playoffs and was the most important player of the best team of Spain.

I mean, Tiago will be a good player, but actually he hasn't "find" the minutes, it's just that he plays because injuries.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Come on, Brazilians, tell ALL the truth.
> 
> Splitter got playing time in the first round of the playoffs because the starting C, Kornel David, is injured and has left the team. For replacing him Tau has signed Brandon Kurtz from the NBDL, but the coach decided to have Kurtz training instead of playing in the first round for preparing for the semifinals since the 1st round was easy for Tau.
> ...


Good point I wasn't knocking Gasol because he played alot over there and was very productive. 

Manu played a ton over there and was very productive. 

But save me the 5ppg guys trying to make them into lottery picks. 

Those guys are starting to ride the pine here. 

Like I said Skita and Darko were both pine riders there and are still pine riders. 

I don't mind taking the real productive guys but the guys who ride the pine are young and all with some athletic ability suddenly in people's minds become NBA lottery picks. 

Lets see Splitter dominate over there 1st then we'll see about making him a lottery pick. 

Like I said also Kornel david was a pine riding NBA player a 12th man type and Splitter couldn't get time over him. Was David a lottery pick heck no. 

Too many cats are listening to Chad ford who doesn't know much at all about NBA prospects.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

jazzy dude you know nothing. Dirk was in the SECOND german league, and yes he is not good :sigh: get a clue


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> Kosta Perovic 22minutes per game -euroleague...
> but otherwise I agree with what you have written about Tiago except that he is 6'11, and the way nba is listing most europeans I don't think he'll be listed at 7'0 (otherwise Nachbar would be 6'10, Diaw 6'9, Pietrus 6'9, Welsch 6'8...)
> ...


..and I saw Splitter in Pre Olimpic games to the side of Tim Duncan, and he´s not a 6´11, he´s a 7´0!


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point I wasn't knocking Gasol because he played alot over there and was very productive.
> ...


hey,

Please, put the numbers of Gasol before he came to NBA?
You´re are right about the unproven guys, but lottery is also potential.... and the americans high scoolers this year? D. howard play against very crap competition, put Splitter in a American HS, and he will put 20ppg and 15 rpg, and will be a top 5.
I can´t judge a European player, but I saw Splitter and Varejão against the Dream team in P. Rico and they don´t had disappointed, this is fact! They had play time against Tim Duncan, Elton Brand, J. O´neall, K. Martin and played very good basket. Varejão dominated! 
So, how many times you saw Splitter playing ? Or you are just is being prejudiced?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> 
> hey,
> 
> ...


I haven't seen Varejão play but if he is anything like his scouting reports say then he will be an All-Star in atleast 3 years. I don't know about Splitter but I like Varejão.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Splitter is a nice player... with time he´ll develop in a good pf/c.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> 
> hey,
> 
> ...


Alot of these guys would get exposed just like Dreijer and Bogot did just going to college in this country. Like Lorbek another hot prospect before he went to school at Michigan st. 


Howard I'd bet after going to school one season would still be the 1st or 2nd pick in the draft. 

People at this sight talked about how Lebron against the pro's wouldn't do well he couldn't shoot and he'd struggle against the size and speed of the players. Talked about how he was just playing against crappy highschoolers. 

Most of the guys in this post haven't seen most of these guys play. 

And suddenly all these 5ppg guys are gonna be lottery picks. 

Like I said Chad Ford syndrome. 

Stats do matter being able to play well and consistently at any level makes a difference.Being a non productive player does make a difference. 

Bostjan Nachbar so athletic such a nice shooting stroke and he hasn't busted a grape yet in the NBA.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nene31jwill2</b>!
> 
> hey,
> 
> Please, put the numbers of Gasol before he came to NBA?


16 points 8 rebounds 2 blocks in the playoffs in 27.5 minutes per game
11 points 5 rebounds 1 block in the regular season in only 24 minutes per game


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Alot of these guys would get exposed just like Dreijer and Bogot did just going to college in this country. Like Lorbek another hot prospect before he went to school at Michigan st.
> ...


Yes, bogut got exposed. He almost averaged a double double on the season and was MWC freshman of the year. Please look at the facts before you open your mouth you are making yourself out to be a fool.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Yes, bogut got exposed. He almost averaged a double double on the season and was MWC freshman of the year. Please look at the facts before you open your mouth you are making yourself out to be a fool.


Considering that Bogut was supposed to dominate (according to scouts), I would say he did get exposed. He is extremely slow out there and he is going to have to be a PF/C. His lack of quickness was the biggest thing that got me. Once he puts on more muscle he is only going to be slower.


----------



## Nene31jwill2 (Dec 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> 16 points 8 rebounds 2 blocks in the playoffs in 27.5 minutes per game
> 11 points 5 rebounds 1 block in the regular season in only 24 minutes per game


Thanks


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Considering that Bogut was supposed to dominate (according to scouts), I would say he did get exposed. He is extremely slow out there and he is going to have to be a PF/C. His lack of quickness was the biggest thing that got me. Once he puts on more muscle he is only going to be slower.


Hello? He played PF/C all year. Great post genius. What did you want him to be? PG? He is not Chiriaev.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Splitter's stat line today in the first game of the semifinals (Kurtz, David's sustitute, hasn't played yet  ):
2 points (0/2 FGs and 2/2 Fts) 3 rbs 2 fouls and 1 turnover in 14 minutes


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Splitter's stat line today in the first game of the semifinals (Kurtz, David's sustitute, hasn't played yet  ):
> 2 points (0/2 FGs and 2/2 Fts) 3 rbs 2 fouls and 1 turnover in 14 minutes


At least he made the FT...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JPBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> At least he made the FT...


Yes, at least that's a good thing, but Estudiantes is a tough team, and it's normal that a post player like Splitter doesn't play very good, anyway it's dissappointing.. he'll have to wait another year probably


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Bostjan Nachbar so athletic such a nice shooting stroke and he hasn't busted a grape yet in the NBA.


I agree with some of the guys here...

You don't know what you're talking about.

BTW, Bostjan is being misused in Houston, this was only his 2nd season, if he gets into the right system he will be a player.

Newsflash for some of you guys around here, EVERYONE can't be Lebron....


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, at least that's a good thing, but Estudiantes is a tough team, and it's normal that a post player like Splitter doesn't play very good, anyway it's dissappointing.. he'll have to wait another year probably


Playing good or not doesnt matter. He is the starter and the team is winning. And if he has been kept in the starting team is because he has been doing what the coach has been asking. Look at the other players in the team, all of them are stars. 

No other foreign prospect since Gasol had an so important role in a big team like SPlitter does. Just to compare, does Nesterovic scores 20 points and grab 15 boards per game in the spurs? How about ervin johnson? They are not scorers or great rebounders but they are as much important to their teams as any of the other team mates. Just like Splitter is for TAU.

poor stats happen when you play in a team filled with stars


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is the scoop on Kornel David, he was an on and off starting center for the Chicago Bulls during the lockout year. If I remember correctly he was awful and got cut the next summer.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Here is the scoop on Kornel David, he was an on and off starting center for the Chicago Bulls during the lockout year. If I remember correctly he was awful and got cut the next summer.


 If you had ever saw Splitter playing you wouldnt be saying this bull****.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> Playing good or not doesnt matter. He is the starter and the team is winning. And if he has been kept in the starting team is because he has been doing what the coach has been asking. Look at the other players in the team, all of them are stars.
> ...


Andy Betts is now the starter. He wasn't before because he had problems with the injuries..
I like Splitter, but for being honest he's not in the same situation as Gasol in his last year in Europe..maybe in the next year... and he'll go to the NBA with the same age as Pau.

...and Kornel David would be doing 35 points 25 rebounds per game in one of these High School Leagues...


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Gasol was 21 in his last year with Barcelona, 2 years before he wasn't playing in the senior team.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> No other foreign prospect since Gasol had an so important role in a big team like SPlitter does. Just to compare, does Nesterovic scores 20 points and grab 15 boards per game in the spurs? How about ervin johnson? They are not scorers or great rebounders but they are as much important to their teams as any of the other team mates. Just like Splitter is for TAU.
> 
> poor stats happen when you play in a team filled with stars


I love Splitter, but he's nothing but a filler on TAU roster. He barely touches the floor on second halves during these playoffs. You can't compare by any means what Gasol ment in F.C.Barcelona with the current Splitter performances. During those 2001 playoffs, specially at the final, Gasol was the most dominant player I had ever seen in Europe since Sabonis. Nachbar had a most important role with Benetton than Splitter is having. Khryapa and Monya's role is at least as important as Splitter's. The same for Varejao, who can't play the playoffs because F.C.Barcelona needs Bodiroga and Ilievski more than Anderson.

As for Kornel David, he's a wonderful player right now. Perhaps he lacks NBA athleticism and physical presence, but I just love the way he understands and plays the game. I think he's quite a better player now than he was back in Chicago. Too bad he got injured (he seems recovered right now, but he's out of TAU's playoff roster).


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> I love Splitter, but he's nothing but a filler on TAU roster. He barely touches the floor on second halves during these playoffs. You can't compare by any means what Gasol ment in F.C.Barcelona with the current Splitter performances. During those 2001 playoffs, specially at the final, Gasol was the most dominant player I had ever seen in Europe since Sabonis. Nachbar had a most important role with Benetton than Splitter is having. Khryapa and Monya's role is at least as important as Splitter's. The same for Varejao, who can't play the playoffs because F.C.Barcelona needs Bodiroga and Ilievski more than Anderson.
> 
> As for Kornel David, he's a wonderful player right now. Perhaps he lacks NBA athleticism and physical presence, but I just love the way he understands and plays the game. I think he's quite a better player now than he was back in Chicago. Too bad he got injured (he seems recovered right now, but he's out of TAU's playoff roster).


:yes: That's exactly what I think.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> I love Splitter, but he's nothing but a filler on TAU roster. He barely touches the floor on second halves during these playoffs. You can't compare by any means what Gasol ment in F.C.Barcelona with the current Splitter performances. During those 2001 playoffs, specially at the final, Gasol was the most dominant player I had ever seen in Europe since Sabonis. Nachbar had a most important role with Benetton than Splitter is having. Khryapa and Monya's role is at least as important as Splitter's. The same for Varejao, who can't play the playoffs because F.C.Barcelona needs Bodiroga and Ilievski more than Anderson.
> 
> As for Kornel David, he's a wonderful player right now. Perhaps he lacks NBA athleticism and physical presence, but I just love the way he understands and plays the game. I think he's quite a better player now than he was back in Chicago. Too bad he got injured (he seems recovered right now, but he's out of TAU's playoff roster).


What I meant is that doesnt matter his stats, playing time or if he is just a filler. The big deal is that he is there, he is 19 years old and he PLAYS for one of the best teams in europe. How many young players have this opportunity? Is there a better way to learn the game than playing for a good and big team?

TAU signed him when he was 15. You dont pay a 15 years old kid to contribute right away. TAU signed him thinking about the future. Thats why he will stay in europe for more time. He will be a true starter sometime soon.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> What I meant is that doesnt matter his stats, playing time or if he is just a filler. The big deal is that he is there, he is 19 years old and he PLAYS for one of the best teams in europe. How many young players have this opportunity? Is there a better way to learn the game than playing for a good and big team?
> ...


I think we all agree about that he will be a good player. It's just that some of us think that he isn't ready now. I know that only the top players of the world would be in the roster of one of the best teams of Europe being 19, but not being productive in ACB means that you can't be productive in NBA, just that. He'd be another Lampe, Maciej will be great but now he can't contribute too much.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we all agree about that he will be a good player. It's just that some of us think that he isn't ready now. I know that only the top players of the world would be in the roster of one of the best teams of Europe being 19, but not being productive in ACB means that you can't be productive in NBA, just that. He'd be another Lampe, Maciej will be great but now he can't contribute too much.


Of course. How many 19 years old NBA players are really ready to play? Lebron, Carmelo.... .... .....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with some of the guys here...
> ...


Always an excuse when these guys aren't productive but when draft time comes these guys are overhyped they don't say its gonna take time or this guys a project but instead all you hear about is how athletic Nachbar was and how he's gonna help right away that was the hype when he came in. 

I'm not saying these guys won't be players but save me the hype is all. Just like Jiri Welch was hyped now he's on his 3rd NBA team. And I really like him after seeing him play he's gonna be fine he's actually tough and attacks the basket hard. But he's fell out of favor with 2 NBA teams already after being hyped.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Yes, bogut got exposed. He almost averaged a double double on the season and was MWC freshman of the year. Please look at the facts before you open your mouth you are making yourself out to be a fool.


Bogut got exposed big time, Like Fooey said he looked slow as molasses. When they played Uconn he couldn't even compete with the Huskies frontline. Now granted most of the Huskies players are gonna be lottery picks(Okafor this year, Boone and Villanueva next or the year after)but Bogot looked ovcer matched physically and from a skill standpoint. 

Dreijer ran outta the country because he saw his rep and confidence sliding down the drain.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we all agree about that he will be a good player. It's just that some of us think that he isn't ready now. I know that only the top players of the world would be in the roster of one of the best teams of Europe being 19, but not being productive in ACB means that you can't be productive in NBA, just that. He'd be another Lampe, Maciej will be great but now he can't contribute too much.


See thats the problem bad teams are supposed to use the lottery and the draft to improve their teams but Euro overhype cause teams to draft players like Lampe and they sit the bench. The bad teams don't improve and teams like the Mavs,Lakers,Spurs, and Kings draft college players who have experience and strength who can help them immediatly. Teams that draft projects generally get their coaches fired. 

Imagine had Detroit drafted Carmelo. They would have swept the Nets and I'd have to make them a serious favorite to win the whole thing despite the Lakers. 

But they take Darko who doesn't play at all and I think its gonna eventually cost Dumars his job. Darko was overhyped and if the Pistons lose Rasheed Wallace they're gonna be in a bad predicament if Darko doesn't improve and become special in a hurry.


----------

